# fehler bei select befehl



## butalive (10. Nov 2007)

hallo leute!
erstmals sitz ich seit 1 1/2 tagen bei diesem problem u. schön langsam bekomm ich eine krise.
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen.
folgendes problem: ich hab mit hsqldb eine db erstellt "konten" jetzt will ich sie nur mehr auslesen, was aber aus irgendeinem grund nicht funktioniert.
ich bein ein java anfänger also sagen mir die fehlerstatemants auch nix.



```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.PreparedStatement;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.util.ArrayList;	
import java.util.List;

import org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver;

public class JDBCDemo {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Connection con = null;
		try{
			List kontoListe = new ArrayList();
			//Treiber laden
			Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver");
			//Class.forName(args[0]);
			System.out.println("Treiber erfolgreich geladen");
			
			//Db verbindung aufbauen
			con = DriverManager.getConnection( "jdbc:hsqldb:file:I:/MeineHSQLDb", "sa", "" );
			System.out.println("Verbindung Aufgebaut");
			
			//Query
			PreparedStatement pstmt = con.prepareStatement("SELECT* from konten");
			ResultSet rs = pstmt.executeQuery();
			
			//Liste mit Db einträgen füllen
			while (rs.next()){
				Konto konto = new Konto();
				konto.setNummer(rs.getInt("k_nummer"));
				konto.setBesitzer(rs.getString("k_besitzer"));
				konto.setSaldo(rs.getDouble(3));
				konto.setLimit(rs.getDouble("k_limit"));
				kontoListe.add(konto);
			}			
			pstmt.close();			
			rs.close();
			rs2.close();
			System.out.println(kontoListe2);
		}catch (ClassNotFoundException e){
			e.printStackTrace();
		}catch (SQLException e){
			e.printStackTrace();
		}finally{
			if(con != null){
				try{
					con.close();
				}catch(SQLException e1){
					e1.printStackTrace();
				}
			}
		}

	}

}
```

hier die fehlerausgabe


```
Treiber erfolgreich geladen
Verbindung Aufgebaut
java.sql.SQLException: Unexpected token WHERE, requires FROM in statement [SELECT k_nummer,k_besitzer, k_saldo, k_limitFrom konten WHERE k_besitzer = ?]
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.Util.throwError(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.jdbcPreparedStatement.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.jdbcConnection.prepareStatement(Unknown Source)
	at JDBCDemo.main(JDBCDemo.java:42)
```


----------



## bronks (10. Nov 2007)

```
... k_limitFrom ...
```
Alles klar?


----------



## butalive (10. Nov 2007)

hab mir alles nochmals angeschaut ich weiss aber leider nicht was du meinst


----------



## maki (10. Nov 2007)

k_limitFrom

Vielleicht fällt dir ja jetzt etwas auf


----------



## bronks (10. Nov 2007)

Wenn Du zwischen 'k_limit' und 'From' einen Space machst, dann wird es funktionieren.


----------



## butalive (10. Nov 2007)

danke jungs ihr habt mir viel viel arbeit erspart


----------

